# RM Blizzard bei 196 cm Größe?



## der-gute (9. Februar 2009)

Moin

wer hat ein RM Blizzard in 21" und kann mir sagen, wie groß der Rahmen wirklich is.

Ich meine, ob ich mit 196 cm da überhaupt drauf passe.

Ändert sich die Oberrohrlänge mit ner längeren Gabel bzw. wie viel Federweg is überhaupt erlaubt (Einbauhöhe)?


----------



## Wandlerin (9. Februar 2009)

Wäre da ein steiferer rahmen nicht besser???

Guck dir mal das Liteville 101 an, da wird die rahmengrösse über die Oberrohrlänge gemacht.
Und was Rahmenstabilität angeht ist es da mit Sicherheit kein Problem.

Schau mal ins Liteville Herstellerforum hier im Forum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (9. Februar 2009)

Vielen Dank für diesen Tipp

vielleicht bemerkst du, das ich schon ein 301 habe und somit sehr gut über das 101 bescheid weiss...

Hier geht es um only steel is real


----------



## Scherge (9. Februar 2009)

habe ein 1996er Blizzard in 21" und es passt bei gleicher körpergröße. bilder siehe meine galerie.
gruß,
scherge


----------



## Wandlerin (10. Februar 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für diesen Tipp
> 
> vielleicht bemerkst du, das ich schon ein 301 habe und somit sehr gut über das 101 bescheid weiss...
> 
> Hier geht es um only steel is real




verflixt...das Kleingedruckte übersehen


----------



## peterbe (10. Februar 2009)

Wandlerin schrieb:


> verflixt...das Kleingedruckte übersehen



Naja, hauptsache kommentieren... 

ich bin 199cm groß und fahre ein Hammer in 21" und es ist sehr bequem. Du musst nur versuchen, eine lange (400mm) passende Syncros-Stütze zu bekommen.


----------



## der-gute (10. Februar 2009)

hab grade gesehen, das es das Blizzard nur in 20,5" gibt.

Das wird wohl zu klein.

Schade.

Viele gute Stahlrahmen gibt es ja leider nicht...


----------



## Rocklandbiker (10. Februar 2009)

versuch mal Dein Glück bei AGRESTI Bikes, Handmade in Germany !!! / 0177-7948610 / www.agresti.de 




http://imageshack.us


----------



## Matze. (19. Februar 2009)

> Viele gute Stahlrahmen gibt es ja leider nicht...





Aber die wenigen reichen völlig aus Nöll z.B. baut wunderschöne Stahlrahmen die preislich unterhalb eines (für mich völlig überteuerten) Blizzard beginnen. Wiesmann brauche ich wohl nicht zu erwähnen ebenso schöne Rahmen mit fantastischem Finish auf den User zugeschnitten


----------



## jota (22. Februar 2009)

germans,norwid,salsa ala carte


----------



## Clemens (23. Februar 2009)

jota schrieb:


> germans,norwid,salsa ala carte



Salsa Ala Carte gibts nur in maximal 20 Zoll!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BansheeNico (3. März 2009)

Ist die Länge nicht viel wichtiger als die Höhe? Die Höhe sagt doch erst mal nur aus, wie lang das Sitzrohr ist. Eine 400er Stütze sollte man beim Blizzard einkalkulieren. Schon allein wegen des tiefer ansetzenden Oberrohres. So ist gewährleistet, dass die Stütze mind. bis zum Schnittpunkt Oberrohr-Sitzrohr reicht.

Ein Salsa a la Carte fällt länger aus als ein RM Blizzard.

Und Gutes aus Stahl gibt es genug.


----------

